# My first Salt Bars failed!



## Godiva (May 26, 2008)

I used 22 oz oil (90% coconut, 10% castor) and 22 oz table salt.  I have used this amt of oil in my mold before w/ no problems.  This one with the salt there was a lot left over.  When I cut it, it just crumbled.  Did I use too much salt, or do I need to superfat?  Did I use the wrong kind of salt?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (May 26, 2008)

the salt adds volume to your batch, so where a 2lb batch normally fits perfectly in the mold, adding all that salt will make too much to fit.

with a large % of coconut, you need to cut your bars a few hours after your make it, while its still slightly warm or it will crumble.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I recall, I think it was Soapmaker Man, said make 80% of your usual batch size, and then add 80% of that weight as salt, fine see salt IIRC.

Also, you need to expedite your unmolding and break the bars out much sooner than normal. Like 4 hours instead of 18 hours maybe. Otherwise they get too hard and crumble when you cut 'em.

I could be wrong. I'm too lazy to hunt up the post. Go search for SMM and salt and maybe you'll find the thread I was reading.

I made a batch and they didn't come out all that well. Happily it was about a 1/3 usual batch size for me. I'm still making up my mind, thinking I should try somebody else's salt bar before I give up on them entirely.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Guess I wasn't too lazy. Read SMM's post here:

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2332


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 10, 2008)

I only use 80% weight of my oils as salt.  A rule you can follow is this;

If your mold holds, say for easy figuring, 50 ounces of oils regularly;  take 50 X .80 = 40.  So you would use only 40 ounces of oils, not the 50 since the salt does, as mentioned, adds volume.  I then take that 40 X .80 = 32.  I would use 32 ounces of salt in this batch.  These numbers will fill your mold up to where the usual 50 ounces did.  

It took me a lot of trial and error to get these numbers! :roll:   

Paul :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I use 80% of my oils as salt. I use 80% as much oil as a normal batch. In fact I search the forum for Paul's wisdom before I try something new. Probably has something to do with why my method is exactly the same as Paul's method. 

Lol, sorry to put you out for the typing Paul. I already read the other place where you typed that.  I see no reason to reinvent the wheel when there's already a good wheel waiting for me to copy it. 

I think my bars came out okay, and I think the 80-80 rule is a good one. I wouldn't have wanted any more salt. I think 80% is perfect.

I'm still not sure what to think of salt bars. I'm a little to inexperienced to judge how my salt bars differ from my conventional bars. Perhaps anybody can comment on how salt bars differ?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 10, 2008)

That is OK Greg,  not a problem! :wink:  Thanks for posting that link to my earlier explanation.  I am going to concentrate more on salt bars, as they sell better, for me, than anything else does at my Etsy store.  I love the way they feel, the gentile exfoliation, and the longevity of the bar.  Also, the cure time is vastly reduced.

Paul :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah I think so (cure time). In fact it appears that if you don't really get on cutting quickly that your bars will be too hard to cut without crumbling in the normal molding period.

I'm continuing to evaluate my salt bars. Or your salt bars, whatever.


----------



## delta soap diva (Jun 27, 2008)

*salt soap*

my first batch of salt soap was a disaster too.  i made it at least 6 mo. ago and it is STILL sweating!  what is up with that?  i can't wait to try again with this 80-80 rulel  altho i didn' t have any trouble getting into my mold.  

when you use salt soap, does it leave a coating on your skin?  it was wierd and didn't lather much, that was before i knew i had to use a larger qty of CO.


----------



## digit (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: salt soap*



			
				delta soap diva said:
			
		

> when you use salt soap, does it leave a coating on your skin?  it was wierd and didn't lather much, that was before i knew i had to use a larger qty of CO.



I have one of Paul's salt bars and I *love *it. My skin feels clean and smooth. I have been using it on my face for a few days and so far I like it for a facial soap, too.

Lovehound - Just send one of your bars my way and I will test it for you.   

Digit


----------



## delta soap diva (Jun 27, 2008)

if you want a bar, you got it!  seriously, i'll send you one.  let me know where to send to.  i'll warn you, it doesn't lather worth a hoot!


----------



## digit (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: salt soap*



			
				delta soap diva said:
			
		

> my first batch of salt soap was a disaster too.  i made it at least 6 mo. ago and it is STILL sweating!  what is up with that?  i can't wait to try again with this 80-80 rulel  altho i didn' t have any trouble getting into my mold.



Maybe not a disaster...........look at this thread:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... php?t=4482

Anhoki & Irishlass made beautiful soaps from ground up salt bars.

Digit


----------



## zajanatural (Jun 30, 2008)

I use 50% of my oil weight in salts, makes a nice bar that is not crumbly, cuts like butter within 2 hours.  A recipe of 80% coconut oil and 20% castor or shea is also fantastic.  I used to do higher than 50% salts but I did not like the consistency or the lather.


----------



## Godiva (Jul 1, 2008)

zajanatural said:
			
		

> I use 50% of my oil weight in salts, makes a nice bar that is not crumbly, cuts like butter within 2 hours.  A recipe of 80% coconut oil and 20% castor or shea is also fantastic.  I used to do higher than 50% salts but I did not like the consistency or the lather.



I'm going to try both ways next time.


----------



## crazyk (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi all, when making these salt bars, where do you disolve the salt?

Is it in the lye water mix?

do you disolve the salt then add the lye?


----------



## purple (Sep 2, 2008)

These sound like a fun thing to try out. I've got to come up with something new before the holidays or my family will be disappointed with their gift baskets.


----------

